
Hey Ubuntu, Stop Making Linux Look Bad - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7600
======
socratees
I might be among those that got a flawless Ubuntu upgrade. The poll now says (
<http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305924> ) 18.25% had flawless
upgrades, 15.19% had flawless install.

Of course Ubuntu has bugs, but I _bet_ its a lot more user friendly that other
Linux distro's out there. The processes will certainly improve a lot from
here.

And Ubuntu certainly doesn't make Linux look bad.

------
motters
I havn't had any problems at all with the Karmic version. The past two or
three Ubuntu releases have installed similarly without fuss (and I've
installed on multiple PCs and laptops of varying ages). I don't care about
Samba, and I don't have a tablet or Intel graphics.

------
garnet7
> Linux is meant to be stable, secure, reliable.

Disagree. It's meant to scratch a lot of different itches that a lot of
different contributors have.

